# I'm typically a pretty even tempered person...



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

But right now I am seeing red...


I was outside with Murphy today. We were standing with Chet, the mentally challenged man that adores Murphy and they were visiting. He loves to just sit and talk to Murph and pet him. Murphy trotted over to this guy's (whose name is apparently David) car where he had some groceries sitting on the ground. The guy was riding his bike around the parking lot, testing it out or something, and saw Murphy over by his groceries on the ground (just...sniffin around, they were in a box) and was like "GET AWAY FROM MY GROCERIES DAMN DOG" and I walked over to grab Murph and he literally almost ran into me and Murph with his bicycle. If I hadn't gotten to Murph in time, he would have just run into Murph with his bike. 

I can't stand this guy. We've had run ins before where he's been a real a-hole...


Rage.


----------



## jgre35 (Mar 9, 2012)

Some people are just dumb. Good thing you got to murph in time! Who could be mean to a doggie with a face like that? He's cute! Hope the rest of your day was better.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

There are few rules in my life, but one is written in stone. 
Do. Not. Mess. With. My. Dogs. 
I may be little but I do own a can of southern style whoop-ass and will be happy to pop the top under the right circumstances....:heh:


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

I am a very even keel person too but all you have to do is mess with my dog....mistake...BIG mistake. 
Little Murph is so sweet...so uncalled for...you should have kicked his bike over while he was on it.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I was pretty close to grabbing his bike and chucking it at him. Incredible Hulk style.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

There will always be people like that. Small litttle nasty people, attacking a little tiny dog with a bicycle. 

He shouldn't have set his groceries on the ground. That wasn't his private space.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

What a dick!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Probably thought he was going to pee on them. I don't blame him. I wouldn't want a dog potentially peeing on my groceries.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

what a A$$!i would have shoved him off the bike and told him if he ever came that close to touching my dog again i would beat the poop outta him.

but then again im a loud mouth...


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

xchairity_casex said:


> what a A$$!i would have shoved him off the bike and told him if he ever came that close to touching my dog again i would beat the poop outta him.
> 
> but then again im a loud mouth...


you scare me and I don't even know you except over the internet  I mean that in a good way.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

In a way I can understand the guy being a bit upset, but then again, he has to take a good hard look at himself because it's just stupid and asking for trouble if you put your groceries on the ground. I mean, dogs are dogs, full stop. The guy is obviously a jerk and a bully if he tried to run over you and Murph. But, its done and there is nothing you can do about it now, except be vigilant and hyper aware whilst he is around, keep Murph away and not give the guy any other excuse to have a run in with you.
And, yes, I would be upset too that someone could even contemplate doing that to my pup.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> In a way I can understand the guy being a bit upset, but then again, he has to take a good hard look at himself because it's just stupid and asking for trouble if you put your groceries on the ground. I mean, dogs are dogs, full stop. The guy is obviously a jerk and a bully if he tried to run over you and Murph. But, its done and there is nothing you can do about it now, except be vigilant and hyper aware whilst he is around, keep Murph away and not give the guy any other excuse to have a run in with you.
> And, yes, I would be upset too that someone could even contemplate doing that to my pup.


yes it would be one thing if the groceries were in the back seat of his car and Murphy jumped up there, but you can't expect to put food on the ground and have some kind of invisible barrier around it just because you are so special.

Snorkels would have been eating it even AFTER he ran her over. And then i would have had to kill him.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

xellil said:


> Snorkels would have been eating it even AFTER he ran her over.


Go Snorkels! Eat those groceries!! :thumb: Unless there are gummy worms or deer ribs. Then...:nono:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> Go Snorkels! Eat those groceries!! :thumb: Unless there are gummy worms or deer ribs. Then...:nono:


yep, if she goes nuts over a squashed tomato that's been run over a hundred times in a parking lot, I can imagine what she would do with a bag of groceries. Well, actually I can imagine it because I've seen it. We do not set grocery bags on the floor in my house.

it just makes me angry. I know everyone is not a dog lover. I totally get that. I have friends and relatives who don't like to be around my well-behaved dogs. But to threaten physical violence? Ack. I know Murphy may not be as old and toothless as Snorkels, but the principle is the same - a benign, harmless dog taking a whiff. Big fricking deal.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

This thread is yet another reason why we, as the protectors of our dogs, need to protect them by having them contained and kept away from other people's things. There are far too many useless humanbeeings who would love to cause harm to innocent pets!!:frown:
I'm glad he didn't run over poor little Murph and now you know, yet another reason, to keep Murph far away from him!


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

While I totally see why you would be livid I do agree with Scarlett. I feel the need to protect my dogs from other people all the time, because other people are stupid - not all people, just most people. This is why I try to keep my dogs either on a long line or leash when out in the front yard. If they aren't on a long line or leash they're in the courtyard which is far from the road or they are following me around glued to my side while I take out the trash - or something else that is far from the road. We have lots of dumb butts who walk their dogs off leash in my neighborhood. I live off of a very busy street, not to mention the danger of cars, but we have several dog aggressive dogs in the neighborhood - all with very vigilant owners who walk to the other side of the street to give space. I think it is really inconsiderate to let your dog walk like 30 feet ahead of you, off leash, in a neighborhood that is busy and crowded with a really crumby (read: no) recall.  So, whilst this guy is a jerkhole, you should totally keep Murph from wandering over towards that dudes "area", or off leash wandering without you, or whatever. I think you get my point. But ya, I would have let him have it.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

xellil said:


> you scare me and I don't even know you except over the internet  I mean that in a good way.


HAHA yeh ive ahd a few people tell me i frighten them. i have made 2 of my sisters boyfreinds cry before


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Glad Murphy is ok. Some people...


----------



## Yorkie967 (Mar 13, 2012)

You know what gets me steamed? is when some homeless person just walks up to my benny and starts to help himself and put his greasy-dirty-god-knows-where his hands have been and rubs him all over the place like he knows him or something. I really don't mind anyone coming up and talking or whatnot but keep their dirty unwashed hands to themselves. :wacko:

And of course its always when I've just given him a nice bath where he's clean and smells fresh and we go out to get something to eat or on some errands.


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

Yes keep the dog on a long lead or something like that for assholes like the BIKE MAN!.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Yorkie967 said:


> You know what gets me steamed? is when some homeless person just walks up to my benny and starts to help himself and put his greasy-dirty-god-knows-where his hands have been and rubs him all over the place like he knows him or something. I really don't mind anyone coming up and talking or whatnot but keep their dirty unwashed hands to themselves. :wacko:
> 
> And of course its always when I've just given him a nice bath where he's clean and smells fresh and we go out to get something to eat or on some errands.


I hate it when my boyfriend does that after work. His dirty greasy diesel tech hands in my hair...yuck!


----------



## brandypup (Jan 23, 2012)

Well, if pup was off the leash pup "could" have peed on groceries. Even on the leash with some people I know. But to act out like that instead of stopping, saying hey and asking to ensure groceries are not peed on would had been the right way to go about it. I would at least keep a diary of his actions, he sounds like a loose cannon.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Murph would not have peed on them. He's not a leg lifter/marker. He actually squats to pee lol. 

I had no idea they were his groceries, it was just a box of stuff on the ground, which apparently, contained food lol. And he left it there to go ride his bike around the parking lot. 


I will def be more vigilant about Murph when he's outside and this guy is around though...


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Yogi is the same way...a squatter...never has he lifted a leg - my father says he would fall right over.

I just have to say...who sets their groceries down on the ground and then goes riding around on a bike...he's lucky someone just didn't pick them up and walk off with them. My opinion, he could have nicely asked for you to contain Murph or make sure he didn't go near them.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Amen, sista. 



Murph last night, obviously VERY traumatized. I bet he had nightmares of those bike wheels coming at him.


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> Probably thought he was going to pee on them. I don't blame him. I wouldn't want a dog potentially peeing on my groceries.


Or trying to eat them. But then again, I wouldn't go ride my bike with my groceries chillin on the ground. I doubt I would ever even think of leaving my groceries on the payment. David sounds like he might also be mentally challenged.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

meggels said:


> Amen, sista.
> 
> 
> 
> Murph last night, obviously VERY traumatized. I bet he had nightmares of those bike wheels coming at him.


He is sleeping with one eye open...
And you know, I totally get people that aren't animal lovers not wanting an animal in their space but in this situation he was seriously setting himself up for a potential problem. He had to see you were out there with your dog and then decides it's a good idea to put food on the ground? A few of mine would've been just like our little friend Snorkels and would eat first and ask questions later. Some of my guys don't even care if it's edible....


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> He is sleeping with one eye open...
> And you know, I totally get people that aren't animal lovers not wanting an animal in their space but in this situation he was seriously setting himself up for a potential problem. He had to see you were out there with your dog and then decides it's a good idea to put food on the ground? A few of mine would've been just like our little friend Snorkels and would eat first and ask questions later. Some of my guys don't even care if it's edible....


in my opinion, he deserved his groceries getting peed on. If you want them safe, put them on your own property. 

now, since he is a crazy loony tune who would mow down a dog on his bicycle, it would have to be a covert pee. OR, a hundred pound dog with a very bad attitude. Then he might not be such a big man, attacking a little bitty dog.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Since Murph was still feeling so sad about his near death experience yesterday, I bought him this tank top...


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Yep, funny how we people go on and on and on about it and not only does Murphy have no clue but he gets new clothes out of the deal!

ah, to be a dog...


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

meggels said:


> Since Murph was still feeling so sad about his near death experience yesterday, I bought him this tank top...


You're a good mommy....


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Haha i know.

I texted the pic to my friend and she's like "he's skinny lol". AHHHH! No, he's just not a fatso frenchie!


----------

